
The Art of Madness - antigizmo
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/02/06/the-art-of-madness/
======
Jun8
No discussion of Outside Art would be complete without mentioning Henry Darger
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Darger](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Darger))
and his uber-epic _In the Realms of the Unreal_ , a "15,145-page, single-
spaced fantasy manuscript". He lived almost all his life on 851 W. Webster
Avenue in Chicago. If you're in Chicago you can also visit the INtuit Center
of Outsider Art
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intuit:_The_Center_for_Intuiti...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intuit:_The_Center_for_Intuitive_and_Outsider_Art))
to see his work, in NYC the American Folk Art Museum has a center dedicated to
him.

Or you can watch the documentary
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRlvDKcDvsI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRlvDKcDvsI),
although I didn't find it do too much justice to him or his work.

~~~
aklemm
Indeed. I saw his work at an exhibit in Seattle years ago. It is a mind-
bender, for sure.

------
knewuser
The collection de l'Art Brut in Lausanne Switzerland is still one of the most
breathtaking exhibits I've ever seen. Features the works of Darger, Wolfi,
Josome and many more.

[https://www.artbrut.ch/en_GB/authors/the-collection-de-l-
art...](https://www.artbrut.ch/en_GB/authors/the-collection-de-l-art-brut)

~~~
perl4ever
Thank you for the link.

------
perl4ever
I clicked on this link thinking of Louis Wain and his cats. I was surprised to
see most of the images looking generally similar to each other and unlike
Wain's work. It makes me think maybe people looking for "outsider art" are
looking for art that fits a narrow stereotype.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
This collection, and "outsider art" in general, seem to be about untrained,
self-taught artists. Louis Wain was schizophrenic, but he studied at the West
London School of Art and made a living as an artist for years.

------
stevedekorte
This article reminded me of Nick Blinko's cover art for Coil's Unnatural
History III.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unnatural_History_III](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unnatural_History_III)

I seem to remember reading that he suffered from schizophrenia, and had a
habit of burying is art in his backyard so it would grow.

[http://www.outsiderart.co.uk/blinko.htm](http://www.outsiderart.co.uk/blinko.htm)

------
empath75
The American visionary art museum in Baltimore is worth a visit if you like
this sort of thing:

[http://www.avam.org](http://www.avam.org)

------
the-dude
TempleOS

~~~
vog
Fomerly, I viewed TempleOS as some kind of useless exercise.

But now I think this should be considered a piece of art.

------
scandox
Artistry of the mentally ill by Hans Prinzhorn is an incredible work of
narrative art criticism. It changed my whole idea of what Art is.

The collection itself can be viewed in Heidelberg and is worth a visit if one
is nearby.

